# Mr D Invades Tokyo - Greatest City on the Planet



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks for sharing mr denmark, you did an amazing and phenomenal job!:cheers: 


*:banana: YAY ITS MY 500th POST!!!!:banana: *


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic pics - a sensory overload, just how I like it


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm so missing Tokyo...


----------



## Cafo (Apr 25, 2005)

Cartel said:


> I don't understand, what do you mean?


I feel that Japanese, especially the ones I saw in Tokyo, were a lot more fashion oriented and looked much better than Hong Kongers who do not seem to care as much. I actually haven't seen that many fashion obsessed - men included! - since I was in Milan! On the MTR in HK you'll see the same boring black suits - a lot just polyester - and the same boring tshirts etc. where you on the metro in Tokyo will see people dressed up in a wide variety of suits, jackets, handbags, etc.

Now the "natural looks" part is of course highly personal but I think Japanese women look much hotter than anything else I've seen in Asia (haven't been to Korea).

Just to make sure I am not misunderstood, I love both cities in each their way.


----------

